# Public/criminal records search- any free resources?



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm looking for a preferably free online resources to search for a criminal record, arrest record, restraining order, type information on someone in Massachusetts.  Can anyone suggest anything legit?  Any beta from our resident legal expert TB?  Are there any of these records that are public to begin with?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2008)

goat wrong you?

I didn't think they kept legal records on farm animals :lol:


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

I wish.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing serious, just had a random facebook contact tell me my sister is dating a woman beating psychopath with a current restraining order and jail time for violating it.  Also apparently he has a child which no one (including my sister)  knows about.

So far it's been a pretty awesome week.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 23, 2008)

This?

(Have no idea if it's any good - just did a google search.)


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> This?
> 
> (Have no idea if it's any good - just did a google search.)



They're all pay sites that I've come across on lots of Google searches.

And I'm very skeptical of pay sites delivering what they promise to deliver.  There are a lot of con jobs out there that look very legit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2008)

Short of going to the state and looking at the records yourself (which are public and free in general), you need to use a pay-service to get that info...we use Lexis, but that is for lawyers and only limited usage.  Be wary of these sleezy search engine sites.  

If it is serious enough, you could hire a PI.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 23, 2008)

Aren't court records public info? Not sure how you go about getting them though.

Edit: Never mind TB beat me to the punch


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know about Mass, but in Michigan, the government web sited has an OTIS link which is the Michigan Offender Tracking Information System.  Free. 
I use this to check job applicants.  Primarily for drunk driving records since that effects my employees ability to drive my trucks.

Perhaps Mass has something like this.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I don't know about Mass, but in Michigan, the government web sited has an OTIS link which is the Michigan Offender Tracking Information System.  Free.
> I use this to check job applicants.  Primarily for drunk driving records since that effects my employees ability to drive my trucks.
> 
> Perhaps Mass has something like this.



Thanks, Mass has CORI, but there appears to be a processing fee and waiting period on records.  

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...alcontent&f=chsb_cori_request_fees&csid=Eeops

I wish Mass had a quick n dirty system like Michigan.  Once again, the backwards bureaucracy and red tape standing in the way of what should be a very simple IT task.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Short of going to the state and looking at the records yourself (which are public and free in general), you need to use a pay-service to get that info...we use Lexis, but that is for lawyers and only limited usage.  Be wary of these sleezy search engine sites.
> 
> If it is serious enough, you could hire a PI.



So... besides LN, you can't recommend a reputable search?

What, or who, or how do these search engines gain access to these records?  Where are the records kept and what is their accessibility?  If you know... and thanks for the advice.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Farking hell, I'd really like to verify the story this girl is giving me before I go and tell my parents and get them all hysterical about this.  My sister can be so goddamned stupid sometimes.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 23, 2008)

you need for me to put a beat down on him?


seriously, that sucks if its true.  good luck with all this.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Hell yeah Pat, I'd need someone else to help me, since he's a mason by trade and is bigger than me.  I couldn't take him alone if I had to but it wouldn't stop me from resorting to blunt objects, crotch hits, kicking, biting, scratching and eye gouging.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 23, 2008)

You don't know a cop in Mass with all your contacts from work?


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> You don't know a cop in Mass with all your contacts from work?



I know all town cops, no staties, and no townies in that area.  My uncle is an officer in West Springfield, I might be contacting him next.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I know all town cops, no staties, and no townies in that area.  My uncle is an officer in West Springfield, I might be contacting him next.


That is a good next step.  I'm betting he can get some information through his office information super highway.

Do what you have to do.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> you need for me to put a beat down on him?





			
				marc said:
			
		

> Hell yeah Pat, I'd need someone else to help me, since he's a mason by trade and is bigger than me. I couldn't take him alone if I had to but it wouldn't stop me from resorting to blunt objects, crotch hits, kicking, biting, scratching and eye gouging.



Sounds like fun, when do we leave?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Thanks, Mass has CORI, but there appears to be a processing fee and waiting period on records.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...alcontent&f=chsb_cori_request_fees&csid=Eeops
> 
> I wish Mass had a quick n dirty system like Michigan.  Once again, the backwards bureaucracy and red tape standing in the way of what should be a very simple IT task.


You may try it anyway and see what comes of it.  I may not know how fortunate I am to have OTIS available to me.  It has made a difference in hiring.  Sad to say, but quite necessary.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You may try it anyway and see what comes of it.  I may not know how fortunate I am to have OTIS available to me.  It has made a difference in hiring.  Sad to say, but quite necessary.



Well, my sister is away in OK for the week so I wanted to break this to my parents before she comes back.  If there's no quick way to verify this girl's story, then so be it, I'll let me parents do that if they feel it is necessary.  Thanks again though, TC.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Just make the guy disappear, then deal with the details later...

Seriously, sounds like a crappy situation Marc.  I hope everything works out ok..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I know all town cops, no staties, and no townies in that area.  My uncle is an officer in West Springfield, I might be contacting him next.



Local cops have access to that information.  You got to pull out all the stops on this one Marc.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc :   I 'm probably older than Your parents and can appreciate your desire NOT to uneccessarily spook them, however BELIEVE me --- be a good son,,, they NEED to KNOW 

This situation has the potential for  generating a serious outcome . Use whatever means are at your disposal to garner as much info as possible BUT DO NOT DELAY   these cretins are powderkegs that do not require much tinder to go off

Good luck- let your law enforcement contacts KNOW of your concerns and by all means use your uncles contacts -- the TIGRESS is right on target


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 23, 2008)

I use e-renter.com to screen potential tenants, not free -  its like $20, but pretty comprehensive


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You should tell your sister first what happened .. so she doesn't feel like your doing things behind her back ..



I considered doing that.  Maybe I should just copy my sister on the email I send to my parents.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Marc :   I 'm probably older than Your parents and can appreciate your desire NOT to uneccessarily spook them, however BELIEVE me --- be a good son,,, they NEED to KNOW
> 
> This situation has the potential for  generating a serious outcome . Use whatever means are at your disposal to garner as much info as possible BUT DO NOT DELAY   these cretins are powderkegs that do not require much tinder to go off
> 
> Good luck- let your law enforcement contacts KNOW of your concerns and by all means use your uncles contacts -- the TIGRESS is right on target



I agree with this wholeheartedly.  
I don't want to post my testimonial on public forum, but believe me, criminal records are vital.  My baby sister is alive today because my mom pushed beyond the normal police procedures and pulled in favors from a police officer friend.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm text messaging my sister in OK right now... trying to break this to her gently.  Sonuvabitch, I got a million things to do at work and I gotta deal with this crap.  I swear I'm adopted and was meant to be an only child.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm text messaging my sister in OK right now... trying to break this to her gently.  Sonuvabitch, I got a million things to do at work and I gotta deal with this crap.  I swear I'm adopted and was meant to be an only child.



Hopefully she doesn't mention it to the potential psychopath, things could get ugly quick if she does...


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hopefully she doesn't mention it to the potential psychopath, things could get ugly quick if she does...



She's in Oklahoma, he's not.  What do you think I'm an idiot?


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

On second thought, don't answer that question.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

You're a good brother.  I'll keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> She's in Oklahoma, he's not.



I figured that part out, but there are these things called phones that she could use to call him.  if the dude really is nutty there's no telling what he may do upon being found out...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I figured that part out, but there are these things called phones that she could use to call him.  if the dude really is nutty there's no telling what he may do upon being found out...


I agree with this.  In the days of technology its not hard for a corrupt mind to spread evil.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

I know her well enough to know she wouldn't call him right away.


But it turns out it doesn't matter.  She now tells me she knows all this about him, she met him through clients of hers that she trusts, and they told her everything up front, and that there's more to the story than what's in the court records.

WTF.  I wish I was an only child.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I know her well enough to know she wouldn't call him right away.
> 
> 
> But it turns out it doesn't matter.  She now tells me she knows all this about him, she met him through clients of hers that she trusts, and they told her everything up front, and that there's more to the story than what's in the court records.
> ...



The plot thickens...  You've done your part Marc, hopefully everything turns out ok.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> They're all pay sites that I've come across on lots of Google searches.
> 
> And I'm very skeptical of pay sites delivering what they promise to deliver.  There are a lot of con jobs out there that look very legit.




come on its your sister.  39 bucks is not going to break the bank.  Can you post the results when you are done


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> come on its your sister.  39 bucks is not going to break the bank.  Can you post the results when you are done



Please see updates to the thread.

And so you know, it's not _spending_ the money that concerned me, it was the fact that they were _charging_ to begin with.  It immediately makes me question the reliability of such a service.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I know her well enough to know she wouldn't call him right away.
> 
> 
> But it turns out it doesn't matter.  She now tells me she knows all this about him, she met him through clients of hers that she trusts, and they told her everything up front, and that there's more to the story than what's in the court records.
> ...



Tell her you did some searching and he has aids.  My sister is trusting enough to take someone for their word.  I dont care what the other side of a story is, a person that lays a hand on a women(other than another women) Can not be trusted EVER


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Tell her you did some searching and he has aids.  My sister is trusting enough to take someone for their word.  I dont care what the other side of a story is, a person that lays a hand on a women(other than another women) Can not be trusted EVER



Ew... def. not getting into that side of the relationship.  The thing is, she's knows her clients very well, and they've known him for five years.  And the clients have a small child of their own (whom my sister teaches horse back riding).  It's all such a wierd situation.

I'd be very inclined to agree with you, that any guy who touches a women in a violet way can never be trusted.  But I don't know the whole story.  I do I know he wasn't involved with some crazy bitch who he faught off in self defense but she had a good lawyer and got the restraining order on him?

What the fark.  I keep trying to wish this away.  It's not working in case anyone's wondering.  That's making me even more mad.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> What the fark.  I keep trying to wish this away.  It's not working in case anyone's wondering.  That's making me even more mad.


Don't be mad, be concerned.  
You are a good brother.  Hold that truth and do what you can.  Let go of what you can't.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Don't be mad, be concerned.
> You are a good brother.  Hold that truth and do what you can.  Let go of what you can't.



Thanks TC.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Ew... def. not getting into that side of the relationship.  The thing is, she's knows her clients very well, and they've known him for five years.  And the clients have a small child of their own (whom my sister teaches horse back riding).  It's all such a wierd situation.
> 
> I'd be very inclined to agree with you, that any guy who touches a women in a violet way can never be trusted.  But I don't know the whole story.  I do I know he wasn't involved with some crazy bitch who he faught off in self defense but she had a good lawyer and got the restraining order on him?
> 
> What the fark.  I keep trying to wish this away.  It's not working in case anyone's wondering.  That's making me even more mad.




Well one day when you two are brother in laws..you can threaten to kill him if he ever lays a hand on your sister..it's your sisters life..let her make her own decisions..


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well one day when you two are brother in laws..you can threaten to kill him if he ever lays a hand on your sister..it's your sisters life..let her make her own decisions..



Worst advice evar.  I hope you don't write an advice column in the newspaper or anything.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Worst advice evar.  I hope you don't write an advice column in the newspaper or anything.



LOL..well I said it with some Sarcasm..lol


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 23, 2008)

Jersey has a great site for this
https://www6.state.nj.us/DOC_Inmate/inmatesearch.jsp


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

GSS, you have some good qualities, why don't you think before you hit submit some times?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> GSS, you have some good qualities, why don't you think before you hit submit some times?



because then I wouldn't be GSS...but seriously Marc should post the D-bags phone number on here..lol


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc pm me his name and what town he lives in i have a friend down here who is a 911 dispatcher and handles all the incoming police checks when people get pulled over, i can have it done today in no time.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Marc pm me his name and what town he lives in i have a friend down here who is a 911 dispatcher and handles all the incoming police checks when people get pulled over, i can have it done today in no time.



I appreciate the offer very much Frito, but my sister already confirmed that everything I told about this guy was true.




Even wierder still is in person he seems like a very nice guy, washes my sister's dog all the time, cooks for her, cooks stuff for my parents.... seems almost too nice in a way.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I appreciate the offer very much Frito, but my sister already confirmed that everything I told about this guy was true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, this is you and your families biz, but dang, this crap seems to wierd. What an aweful frigin feeling you must have. Wish I could help---good luck.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 23, 2008)

The problem with things like Facebook and even forums is that they are subject to personal objective and, thanks to oversaturation of such panic button shows as Law & Order: Gang Bang Unit and CSI: Phillipines, conspiracy theory. 

Marc, if your sister was fixed up with this man by friends/colleagues and she, you and they collectively find no fault with him other than the accusations charged, I'd trust their judgement and would have faith in the people she's surrounded herself with to not place her into a dangerous situation. Perhaps there is more to the story than what's been told. 

I've seen a lot of good men go down by chip-on-the-shoulder women who want to ruin someone's life to compensate for their own twisted sence of cause and effect. You didn't pay enough attention to me so I think I'll tell the courts I'm beaten. You decided you loved my best friend, not me, so I'll rip up the child support checks you mail and tell my lawyer you're delinquent. The problem with our current judicial system is that it is consistently matriarichal. Yes, I recognize that this is due to the real women beating assholes out there, however there are still those women with such an agenda that they would use this to their advantage.

I commend you for putting so much thought into her well-being and have a lot of respect for your concern- but it very well may be that this guy is suffering the burn of a bad wrap by an irrational ex for far less than the accusations which have been presented in court.


Moral of the story? Know how I know you're gay... You have a Facebook.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Hahahahaha...I'm a big fan of Law and Order Gang Bang Unit..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I appreciate the offer very much Frito, but my sister already confirmed that everything I told about this guy was true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wow so now what?  Your sister is gonna stay with the guy knowing all of this, has she confronted him?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Wow so now what?  Your sister is gonna stay with the guy knowing all of this, has she confronted him?



Your sister should dump him...get a restraining order..join the witness protection program and then start dating me..I only slap a bitch around if she deserves it...just kidding..


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> GSS, you have some good qualities, why don't you think before you hit submit some times?





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Your sister should dump him...get a restraining order..join the witness protection program and then start dating me..I only slap a bitch around if she deserves it...just kidding..




Seriously.........engage brain before stepping on the submit throttle............K?
There is a time to joke and there is a time to respect the feelings of the poster.
Guess which time this is?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Your sister should dump him...get a restraining order..join the witness protection program and then start dating me..I only slap a bitch around if she deserves it...just kidding..



come on man, this isn't a humorous topic.  show a wee bit of class.  dig deep, i know you can do it.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> The problem with things like Facebook and even forums is that they are subject to personal objective and, thanks to oversaturation of such panic button shows as Law & Order: Gang Bang Unit and CSI: Phillipines, conspiracy theory.
> 
> Marc, if your sister was fixed up with this man by friends/colleagues and she, you and they collectively find no fault with him other than the accusations charged, I'd trust their judgement and would have faith in the people she's surrounded herself with to not place her into a dangerous situation. Perhaps there is more to the story than what's been told.
> 
> ...



I agree with what you've said, however I will state that one should go with a side of caution on this one. Sometimes people don't change---that's all I'm saying


----------



## severine (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry you're going through this, Marc.  It must be incredibly difficult and I commend you for taking action like you have.  The only question I have now is: Do your parents know?  After you discussed this with your sister, did you tell them?  Randi is right that there are whack jobs out there who will do whatever they can to sully someone's name... on the other hand, there are really great actors, too.  A bit of caution wouldn't be crazy.  I know if my daughter were seeing someone under these circumstances, I would want to know, even if she felt that he was an okay guy.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc, IF this guy is destructive, he also has a charismatic ability to explain away his record.  IMHO, you may be well served to do the background check on him any way.

I'll continue to keep you in my prayers, as this  is not an easy position to be in.  
If you don't remember anything else, then remember this........you have a gut instinct for a reason.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> I appreciate the offer very much Frito, but my sister already confirmed that everything I told about this guy was true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Marc : TED BUNDY was a NICE guy too  heel people teh local REPUBLICAN party in  Washington state  wanted him to run for office . A sociopath gives you "MANY"  looks and ususally is intelligent but without conscience or remorse -- 

AS Trek said ,You are NOT meddling here -- you do LOVE your  sister  and are doing what is in her best interest -- Is it possible she could be in DENIAL ???


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Marc : TED BUNDY was a NICE guy too  heel people teh local REPUBLICAN party in  Washington state  wanted him to run for office . A sociopath gives you "MANY"  looks and ususally is intelligent but without conscience or remorse --
> 
> AS Trek said ,You are NOT meddling here -- you do LOVE your  sister  and are doing what is in her best interest -- Is it possible she could be in DENIAL ???



You know what, that's not even funny. Marc is a very smart individual and with big smarts comes the propensity for big anxiety. In summary, he freaks. We all make our "got goat" jokes, but if you were to truly read his posts or spent any time with the guy you’d understand this about him.  So saying things like “sounds fishy, call 911!” and “Ted Bundy wuz here" WITHOUT KNOWING ANY OF THE ACTUAL DETAILS ABOUT THE CASE is doing nothing but perpetuating _unnecessary panic_. 

Be cautious? Advice suspicion? Yes, absolutely. There are always two sides to every coin and tell one to keep his gaurd up is never bad advice. But we, collectively, should also be taking Marc's personality into consideration with our responses instead of affording reason for him to sit at his desk and suffer and stew and allow that insufferable genius of his to generate all sorts of manic, Saw-esque scenarios *for something that may simply be a Facebook misunderstanding. * That's absurdity and to torment someone with such scenarios is not acting like a helpful friend, but a psychological hinderance. 

Everyone keeps telling GSS to think before he hits submit. I have to wonder why he's the only one recieving that advice.


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Marc, IF this guy is destructive, he also has a charismatic ability to explain away his record.  IMHO, you may be well served to do the background check on him any way.
> 
> I'll continue to keep you in my prayers, as this  is not an easy position to be in.
> If you don't remember anything else, then remember this........you have a gut instinct for a reason.





Warp Daddy said:


> Marc : TED BUNDY was a NICE guy too  heel people teh local REPUBLICAN party in  Washington state  wanted him to run for office . A sociopath gives you "MANY"  looks and ususally is intelligent but without conscience or remorse --
> 
> AS Trek said ,You are NOT meddling here -- you do LOVE your  sister  and are doing what is in her best interest -- Is it possible she could be in DENIAL ???



Well, there are pretty much two possibilities.

1) He's a nutjob and his record tells the whole story, or 

B) He's the victim of a vindictive woman...

Right now, I can't be sure since I don't know his side of the story.  I will get the details from ol' sis and see what there is to like about this character.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 23, 2008)

Even in a "So called" serious thread..some of us like to goof a little bit...sorry if I offended anybody..and Warp Daddy means well..back to the skiing threads..


----------



## Marc (Oct 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Even in a "So called" serious thread..some of us like to goof a little bit...sorry if I offended anybody..and Warp Daddy means well..back to the skiing threads..



No, you can't really offend me.

I gave this guy your phone, address and pictures and told him what you said about his sister.  He said he'd drive down to PA to have a word with you...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc....I would take Frito up on his offer.  Make sure there isn't more to the story than what's he's being "upfront" about.  After that it's ultimately up to you to decide what to do with that information.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You know what, that's not even funny. Marc is a very smart individual and with big smarts comes the propensity for big anxiety. In summary, he freaks. We all make our "got goat" jokes, but if you were to truly read his posts or spent any time with the guy you’d understand this about him.  So saying things like “sounds fishy, call 911!” and “Ted Bundy wuz here" WITHOUT KNOWING ANY OF THE ACTUAL DETAILS ABOUT THE CASE is doing nothing but perpetuating _unnecessary panic_.
> 
> Be cautious? Advice suspicion? Yes, absolutely. There are always two sides to every coin and tell one to keep his gaurd up is never bad advice. But we, collectively, should also be taking Marc's personality into consideration with our responses instead of affording reason for him to sit at his desk and suffer and stew and allow that insufferable genius of his to generate all sorts of manic, Saw-esque scenarios *for something that may simply be a Facebook misunderstanding. * That's absurdity and to torment someone with such scenarios is not acting like a helpful friend, but a psychological hinderance.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling GSS to think before he hits submit. I have to wonder why he's the only one recieving that advice.



Randi:  My  commentery  was NOT meant to be funny -- nor am i of a demeanor to play "head games" here or with anyone on these types of issue . 

I sincerely  appreciate your feelings and if you do know Marc better than i fine, perhaps YOUR take is on target.


Unfortunately i  have presided at  judicial board hearings  for over 3 decades that involved  several serious behavioral meltdowns by individuals at  colleges i have worked  .Several of which were in THIS genre of offense  or even more potentially violent.


FRANKLY IMO -- ONE can NEVER be TOO CAUTIOUS -- NUFF said

That said :  it's up to the "family " to now determine what's best IN THIS case   .


----------



## bigbog (Oct 23, 2008)

*..good first step...*



Marc said:


> Well, there are pretty much two possibilities.
> 
> 1) He's a nutjob and his record tells the whole story, or
> 
> ...


Yes!...good first step imo, don't pressure her to spill it all, take her out for dinner and have a talk..both there and later on....about what she really feels is goin' on.
When "confronted" by relatives, people sometimes tend to try to evade the true issues..by making stuff up, but agree with a lot with WarpDaddy...minor things can get blown up into conflicts if just left to law enforcement.  They're NEVER in the scene to clean up social mess....they're out to make arrests...and the power of written Laws + a clever defense attourney lets wayyy too many things slide until things get to the boiling point, ala the restraint orders by vindictive ex's often turn unemployed guys into pseudo Bundys.

$.01


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> and that there's more to the story than what's in the court records.



Sure there is. Isn't there always? Quite probably nothing particularly good, but I'm sure there's more to it. 

Seriously, either some crazy woman filed trumped up charges and teh guy was too stupid/lazy/incompetent to beat them, in which case you have to deal with both a moron and a crazy ex, or there's some basis to the charges, in which case, why would you set yourself up for having anythign to do with that?

Anyway, that's what I'd tell my sister, if I had one, and if she were dating some dude who was tainted that way.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well, there are pretty much two possibilities.
> 
> 1) He's a nutjob and his record tells the whole story, or
> 
> B) He's the victim of a vindictive woman...



Oops- guess you got there first.

Still, either option is not a very good one.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Even wierder still is in person he seems like a very nice guy, washes my sister's dog all the time, cooks for her, cooks stuff for my parents.... seems almost too nice in a way.



This might be a tad bit, all right, a very pessimistic view on people but I think it holds true in many cases:

People do excessive amounts of nice things for other people because they have something to hide.  They're are scared of being outed as the POS they really are so they try to cover it up by being wicked overbearing and basically completely fake.  Is he already buying her gifts?  Spending a lot of money on someone is one of the best signs of a woman beater.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 24, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Marc....I would take Frito up on his offer.  Make sure there isn't more to the story than what's he's being "upfront" about.  After that it's ultimately up to you to decide what to do with that information.



  Hey i would too you will find out everything up front, even things that DO NOT show up on backround checks to the paying public because records have been sealed or expunged will show up thru 911 dispatch so hit me up if u need it, it will take 5min to have the info.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 24, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You know what, that's not even funny. Marc is a very smart individual and with big smarts comes the propensity for big anxiety. In summary, he freaks. We all make our "got goat" jokes, but if you were to truly read his posts or spent any time with the guy you’d understand this about him.  So saying things like “sounds fishy, call 911!” and “Ted Bundy wuz here" WITHOUT KNOWING ANY OF THE ACTUAL DETAILS ABOUT THE CASE is doing nothing but perpetuating _unnecessary panic_.
> 
> Be cautious? Advice suspicion? Yes, absolutely. There are always two sides to every coin and tell one to keep his gaurd up is never bad advice. But we, collectively, should also be taking Marc's personality into consideration with our responses instead of affording reason for him to sit at his desk and suffer and stew and allow that insufferable genius of his to generate all sorts of manic, Saw-esque scenarios *for something that may simply be a Facebook misunderstanding. * That's absurdity and to torment someone with such scenarios is not acting like a helpful friend, but a psychological hinderance.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling GSS to think before he hits submit. I have to wonder why he's the only one recieving that advice.




More time than not when there is smoke there is fire.   Girls are gullable, take care of your sister.


----------

